# uh oh



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

well i was just feeding my tank and i put some brocolie in for my electric blue crayfish and when he came out of his cave to get it, is saw he ahd a small pink blotch on his tail. the tank is looking great and the fish are fine, and i have never seen this before though. i am a bit worried and im no sure what to do. he seems pretty normal though. please help?


----------



## Louise163 (Jan 12, 2008)

Going to say the 10 gallon overstocked, have you moved some of them to the 29 gallon.
Water stats would be good in ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, and ph.
Pink marks can be ulcers they tend to have a circling of dead skin around the edges.
Or does the pink mark have any white in the centre of it.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

well my ph is about 7.5, but latley i have been low on test kits for other stuff so i have to get more. well now the thing kinda turned brown. o, and also one thing i think it might be is i was feeding him much too much protein


----------



## Louise163 (Jan 12, 2008)

Brown marks can be velvet to columnaris.
Can you describe the texture of the mark does it look fluffy.
Anys signs of flicking and rubbing.

I would take a sample of your tank water to the lfs and tell them to write the readings down for you.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

um, well the last time i saw it it looked kinda light brown, a bit raised out of the skin, and a bit wrinkley


----------

